# Any new factory n steam locos with dcc and sound



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I really don't know whats available but thought I would ask to see if people on this site might know. I have a Walthers Heritage steam loco with DCC and sound and a Athearn Challenger with DCC and sound. Both great trains and nice factory built steam locos. Are there any other new or older factory steam locos available. Are any new steam locos coming out soon. Thanks for all your help. Ron


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i read a good review for bachmann sometime ago. never seen them in N in person, but judging by their HO lineup they are quite good, missing just a few points to top of the line stuff while being more affordable.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No clue on my part about your question ...

Rather, I just wanted to chime in and say that's a fabulous bridge! Wonderful!

TJ


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> No clue on my part about your question ...
> 
> Rather, I just wanted to chime in and say that's a fabulous bridge! Wonderful!
> 
> TJ


Its a walthers kit, very nice kit.Thanks Ron


----------

